# Stupid ABT question



## sisco (Jan 1, 2008)

How do you know when they're done?
Got my first batch going, don't want to ruin 'em.


----------



## richtee (Jan 1, 2008)

When the bacon crisps up to your liking.


----------



## sisco (Jan 1, 2008)

They're done then! Actually they could have stayed a little longer and it wouldn't have hurt anything. Good though, thanks!


----------



## morkdach (Jan 1, 2008)

nice q-view sisco i need to make somemore after seeing them.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 1, 2008)

making some now for the contest........tho i pre fry my bacon abit, to make sure its not rubbery

stuffing some of em with shrimp


----------



## sisco (Jan 1, 2008)

Next time I make them I'll hang them up on racks. I was reading one of the other threads about homemade racks and realized (too late) that I had something that will work: The wire racks meant for making Buffalo wings. Checked it out after I brought that batch in, they'd hang just right on them.


----------



## ga_smoker (Jan 1, 2008)

Man those look great!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Steve


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 1, 2008)

Lookin good. I know around here they are a little pricey but if you cut them lengthwise you can get more for ya money and feed more people if ya have a crowd!!!!!!! Anyway they look great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 1, 2008)

Good lookin' ABTs!!


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Jan 5, 2008)

I smoke ABT's for about 2-3 hours at 250 or so.  I have gone longer with them with no problems.  Others may disagree, but the longer you cook them, the less "heat" they have.  I probably overcook them, just because the people I served them to don't like hot stuff.  You will still get the random hot one, but usually they taste like bell peppers.  But WOW!  do I love to see the look on the persons face thats gets the random hot one! lol.  


Chris


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 5, 2008)

You've got the right idea, just run with it! If you're concerned over the heat, by sure and remove the seeds and the white membrane, this is the main source of heat. It is true that the longer you cook them, the heat will diisapate somewhat. You can always use a milder chile, like a fresh Anaheim or Poblano.


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 5, 2008)

Those look great.  I'm smoking my test run of ABTs today.


----------



## sisco (Jan 5, 2008)

Next time I do them I'll completely wrap the pepper instead of just draping it over the top.
After they were done I discovered I had just the thing to suspend them from: the racks I bought to make Buffalo Wings. They should hold 8-10 each.


----------



## cman95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Those look good sisco. I will be smoking my first abt's today.


----------

